# 2nd annual catching for a cure Ice tourney



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

should be a good time, minus possible cold weather

2st Annual "Catching for a cure"
Rules and regulations
Entry:
• 2 Person teams
• $100.00 entry fee per team
• All entry fee's must be paid at or before rules meeting.
• Rules meeting set for January 28th 2011 7:00pm at Tobacco Gardens resort and marina.
Fishing:
• Any contestant determined to be cheating will be disqualified and publicized.
• Only Walleye, Sauger, and Saugeye will be accepted.
• Teams will be held in requirement to North Dakota Game and Fish winter regulations.
• Teams will be required to place fish in cooler. NO FROZEN FISH will be accepted. (this rule will be enforced with no question)
• Contestants will conduct themselves as true sportsman and gentlemen at all times.
• In this tournament the proposed weigh in rules are:
o 6 fish per team (each angler may keep their 5 fish limit, but only weight in 6 fish total for team)
• Tournament officials retain the right to delay, cancel, or restrict tournament boundaries in case of severe weather.
Boundaries:
• The tournament boundaries will be the scoria hills (three sisters) to the east, and the Camp Cherith (boyscout camp) to the west.
• Follow up information on boundaries will be provided at rules meeting.
Weigh In:
• One scale will be used to weight in all fish for tournament.
• Competition for the tournament will be 8:00am to 6:00pm cst on Saturday January 29th 2011.
• Any team returning late will have their weight accepted at the desecration of tournament officials.
For more information please contact:
Rex Korslien
701-570-8497
[email protected]


----------

